# Big crew looking for the big job in Cincinnati



## Eric1986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello. My name is Eric I have a 2 by 6 people crews.and just finished 2000sq. And now I need job for 2 nd crew. We do all types of roof. Shingle
Price start $60 and up. Tel 2157187774


----------

